# Isle of Wight Randonee 2012



## RUTHIEBAV (27 Nov 2011)

The date has been posted for next years Isle of Wight Randonee: 6th May. 

For anyone that doesn't know about it, there is a choice of two distances, 100km and 55 km. it's free to enter and it's really well organised. There are refreshments at the stops and they sell food to raise money. 

here's their website:

http://www.cycleisland.co.uk/

If I remember rightly loads of CC members did it last year. It's very hilly!


----------



## 2PedalsTez (27 Nov 2011)

With the right weather, this is a great day out.
This coming year will be the first time in ages that I am unable to ride it (and if I recall, this is the clockwise route, which is nicer!). 
As you say there are quite a lot of CC'ers that ride this, which says a lot for the event


----------



## RUTHIEBAV (27 Nov 2011)

Yes it's clockwise. First time I'll have gone round that way, I've only gone anti clockwise.

Something to look forward to!


----------



## ufkacbln (27 Nov 2011)

I am in "discussion" with my Wife.

Couldn't go last year because of a Naval Reunion. They clash again this year, so I an negotiating a pass.


----------



## RUTHIEBAV (27 Nov 2011)

User13710 said:


> Hi RuthieBav, how are you? I've put this on next year's calendar today as a possible - depends if I do the Friday Night ride on the 4th or not. I've always wanted to do some cycling on the island. Hope to catch up with you again some time anyway - perhaps on a ride in the New Forest (there are so many, and maybe ppPete will do another one if we ask nicely)? Did you know I have a proper bike now?
> 
> By the way, I'm still dealing with the scars from being attacked by my bike on the Hampshire Bimble! One of them refuses to heal up properly, probably due to the subcutaneous chain oil injection. But I'm sure that without your OH's swift first aid they would have been a whole lot worse ...



Hi Jenny, I haven't been on this site for ages, once the girls broke up for summer hols cycling went out the window, hope to do more next year. How exciting you've got a new bike! 

The Hampshire Bimble was a real highlight of this year I hope Pete will organise another next year. If not I'll try to organise one but it might not be up to that high standard!

I'd forgotten about Nick's first aid on your leg, poor you. 
Ruth


----------



## the snail (28 Nov 2011)

User13710 said:


> By the way, I'm still dealing with the scars from being attacked by my bike on the Hampshire Bimble! One of them refuses to heal up properly, probably due to the subcutaneous chain oil injection. But I'm sure that without your OH's swift first aid they would have been a whole lot worse ...


Ouch!! It's had ages to heal too. I'll definitely do the randonee again, really enjoyed last year's ride. It would be nice to meet up with other CCers for the ride this year. +1 for another Bimble, well worth repeating!


----------



## RUTHIEBAV (29 Nov 2011)

the snail said:


> Ouch!! It's had ages to heal too. I'll definitely do the randonee again, really enjoyed last year's ride. It would be nice to meet up with other CCers for the ride this year. +1 for another Bimble, well worth repeating!



That's a good idea. If we could get organised we could ride round together, so much more fun than individually. It's got to be one f the easiest places to meet up!

Anyone up for it?


----------



## Hedgehoguk (30 Nov 2011)

I will be there doing it again in May - anticlockwise was tough for a first time but I am hoping to have some great fun again. 

I will cross from Southampton Redfunnel like last year taking the early ferry get you ahead of the crowds.


----------



## PpPete (30 Nov 2011)

User13710 said:


> (......, and maybe ppPete will do another one if we ask nicely)?


 


RUTHIEBAV said:


> I hope Pete will organise another next year. If not I'll try to organise one but it might not be up to that high standard!


 
Unlikely to be organising another Bimble this year...sorry! My cycling ambitions this year include both RRTY and SR, and that's not going to leave me enough free weekends. If you need any help organising one, I'll do my best to help.

As for the the IOW... looks like it will be another family ride for me, with our youngest forsaking the stoker position on the tandem and planning to ride his own bike.


----------



## Chris.IOW (5 Dec 2011)

I'll be doing it. Bit Rude not too as the route passes my House! Will start at the East Cowes checkpoint as closest one to me. Look forward to it, it's a lovely route round the Island as however many times I do it, I always want to do it again.

Hopefully see some of you then


----------



## Dave Davenport (5 Dec 2011)

PpPete said:


> Unlikely to be organising another Bimble this year...sorry! My cycling ambitions this year include both RRTY and SR, and that's not going to leave me enough free weekends. If you need any help organising one, I'll do my best to help.
> 
> As for the the IOW... looks like it will be another family ride for me, with our youngest forsaking the stoker position on the tandem and planning to ride his own bike.


 
You obviously weren't going fast enough for him last year Pete!

By the way, there's now a regular Wednesday club run, 10am at the cross roads and a Saturday one will be starting in the new year.


----------

